# Sebamed (pH5.5) skin soap cleanser (also for breakouts)



## purpleRain (Apr 6, 2008)

I just bought (yesterday) this soapbar for my skin (face) from SebaMed. This should work for breakouts as well!







*Cleansing Bar:*

- Supports and protects the natural barrier function of the skinâ€™s acid mantle

- With the pH value of 5.5 of healthy skin

- Free of preservatives

*Product features: *

100% soap and alkali free

Mild, thorough cleansing of the pores

New amino acid based wash active substance Sodium Cocoyl Glutamate - milder tenside compound, â€œcreamierâ€ foam and improved skin feeling

Contains moisturizers and amino acids natural to the skin

Smooth skin - skin care agentâ€™s molecular structure replicates skinâ€™s own sugar molecule

Panthenol regenerates the skin

Vitamin E smoothes the skin and prevents the formation of free radicals

Good skin tolerance

*Indications: *

Designed and especially well suited for sensitive and problematic skin

Also recommended for normal to oily skin

Clinically tested as therapy supportive skin care for skin infections, acne, atopic eczema, psoriasis, contact dermatitis, skin mycosis

This is the site :www.sebamed.com

And here is some information about skin pH : The Importance of Skin pH - CWI Medical

**********************************************

Sounds good!!!





I will let you know if this makes a difference to my skin.

I have 2 breakouts on my chin right now and some red scars.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 6, 2008)

sounds nice. let us know how it works


----------



## Andi (Apr 6, 2008)

I used this a long time ago, as a teenager. I donÂ´t see why it would help with breakouts, but at least it wonÂ´t make you break out because itÂ´s very gentle and natural.

Overall Sebamed is a good brand for people with sensitive skin!


----------



## Kathy (Apr 6, 2008)

Sounds good if you have oily skin. Don't forget to post a review in our reviews section whether it works or not!


----------



## purpleRain (Apr 8, 2008)

I do have an oily T-zone!




Update





I start washing my face every morning and evening with the soap. Normally I use a cleansing gel so it's different to use a actual soapbar.

Up to now I like the feeling it gives. After washing my skin feels smooth and soft and clean! all my makeup is gone easily. And I like the smell.

I don't have new breakouts so that's good! Let's see how it goes...


----------

